# HCPCS Modifiers and E/M codes



## Pgomez76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello, 

My mananger keeps on telling me that I should add a modifier to the office visit code for a procedure that was done on the patients LT Great Toe.

Example: 99212-TA

She is confusing me can someone help?


----------



## krisfelty (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, that is correct. the modifier TA denotes left foot, great toe.


----------



## tasmith (Nov 13, 2009)

why would you use that on a office visit?


----------



## karilynn (Nov 13, 2009)

I have never heard of putting a modifier that indicates side, finger, or foot on an E&M. I do not believe this is correct use of those modifiers, they are intended for procedures. I just looked quickly in the book and I didn't see directions for the use of them but I looked on my Encoder and these modifiers do not apply to E&M codes according to that. I will keep looking for a more definate explanation. 

Kari


----------



## tasmith (Nov 13, 2009)

i agree, i dont think they are for office visits


----------



## kjstearns (Nov 13, 2009)

I think she is confused. If a procedure was done the same day as an E/M, you would add a -25 modifier to the E/M code and the -TA modifier on the procedure itself. Keep in mind that if the procedure was pre-planned, an E/M is not billable unless it is unrelated to the procedure.

~Kirsten, CPC


----------



## Pgomez76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Thank you!!!*

Thanks everyone; I really appreciate your help....Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## SARAVANANN (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi this is wrong .. 99212 only  u use 25 mod and TA modifier use for Procedures codes 11041, 11719, 11720 ect....


----------

